
DataGrip 2016.3, SQL IDE from JetBrains, is released - moscas
https://blog.jetbrains.com/datagrip/2016/11/24/datagrip-2016-3-released/
======
moscas
In this version: triggers support, find usages inside views/procedures, bulk
submitting of changes, integration with dump tools.

